# EMS = Perversion?



## c-spine (Sep 15, 2006)

This may be a really dumb question - but are there _any_ EMS professionals that aren't perverted? I'm an instructor's aide in the EMT-B class that I just graduated from. It's both Tuesday and Thursday nights with 2 different classes. Tuesday, one of the aides is hounding me to sleep with him. I haven't had any students try it yet. Thursday, one of the first responder students that I know is in that class. He's completely trying to get in my pants.

Are there any normal people in EMS? ((I know I'm not one of them, I'm just curious))


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 15, 2006)

Tell the instructor if it persists.  It is inappropriate, unprofessional, and a conflict of interests.  The instructor should want to protect his/her rep by protecting you and cutting off the inappropriate behavior.  Maybe it's as simple as not speaking to specific people, but a general announcement to the class.  It's called "sexual harrassment" in most places...


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 15, 2006)

c-spine said:


> Are there any normal people in EMS? ((I know I'm not one of them, I'm just curious))



That's not really perverted. It's closer to "harrassment."  

Perverted is using a feather. Kinky is using the whole chicken. Errr, I mean.. bugging you like that is crossing a line that shouldn't be crossed. If y'all are partying after work/school, that's a different story but while at school.. umm.. no.


----------



## Jon (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah... that is crossing a line.

To an extent, we in EMS are crude and push the limits, but that is too much.


----------



## BrandoEMT (Sep 15, 2006)

All I can say is what c-spine is describing is my EMT-B class all over again!!!  The instructor slept with a student and somehow didn't get a divorce because of it....oh well...no, EMS, law enforcement and everyone is completely perverse...I had an excellent mentor in High School though and I've grown from there.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 16, 2006)

OK, perverted is they boys in my PM class.  We're learning about advanced airway.  The way they remember what were looking for to pass the tube through...

Well it looks, to them, like a vagina.  So they say oh look, its the "air"-gina.

and as were intubating in class, you can hear...

"I see MY tube, slidding into the air-gina"

Yep...somehow I don't think the NR examiners will see the humor...

Now with you...an instructor sleeping with or trying to sleep with student is crossing the line.  Unacceptable.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 16, 2006)

Unfortunately, you are correct there are very few that is "not perverted". This is has been the "gest" of the business, since its creation. Not an excuse, just a fact. As well, the reason why we do not get the respect, pay, and professional recognition we should be getting from our peers. Now, unfortunately I am seeing both sexes allowing and increasing this type of behavior. 

I highly recommend to refer to your school's personal manual and to report this incidence to your administration prior to any action. In the instructor role (even as an aide), it is usually very important to verbally speak to him (I would have another instructor as a witness) and document the time and event, saying etc.. This is to save your reputation and potential conflicts. Be respectful, and be sure this is away from the classroom, and to use a non-confrontational manner, but be blunt. Hopefully, this will settle and cease the matter. . This is a very serious matter and needs to be addressed, but please take action. 

Other students, (whom will be looking for a reaction of some kind) will notice the immediate cessation of this student and will gain and have more respect for you. As well by doing so you will be setting an unannounced example to others as well.

I have taught as a professional educator at many setting from Universities to in-house training programs, and too have seen many reputations and wrong doings from instructors and students both alike.

This might be the lesson taught to him early on.. and to demonstrate there are those that have professional standards. 

Good luck, 
R/r 911


----------



## ResTech (Sep 16, 2006)

Short and simple.. very few that arent.. The main reason I wont date anyone involved in the emergency services.. they all get around..


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 16, 2006)

ResTech said:


> Short and simple.. very few that arent.. The main reason I wont date anyone involved in the emergency services.. they all get around..


 
I'm sorry.  I think I misunderstand.  Are you saying EVERYONE in EMS "gets around"?

Or are you saying once you start dating someone in EMS, the news gets around.


----------



## Luno (Sep 16, 2006)

*perverted, huh?*

Let's see, are you cute?


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 16, 2006)

Luno said:


> Let's see, are you cute?



He shoots, he scores!

Point goes to.... Luno!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 16, 2006)

Luno said:


> Let's see, are you cute?


 

HA!  Look, Luno disappears for weeks....sometimes months at a time...and look what he does when he first comes back...


OF COURSE she's cute!  Shes an EMS Lady right?

They guy as the gas station I go to tells me everyday just how cute a EMS Chick is.....  Lets see if I can make it family friendly for you...As he leans over the counter, the lil perv actually licked his lips one morning...Its something like .....

"Girl.  You are gosh dang pretty too look at in that uniform.  Think you might want to join me in my bed for some enjoyable fun.  I promise you will be saying my name in an elevated voice."


----------



## DT4EMS (Sep 16, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> He shoots, he scores!
> 
> Point goes to.... Luno!




My Bruddah Luno doesn't have a lot to say, but when he speaks................

man it's friggin' priceless!


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 16, 2006)

Darlin', you know better than anyone about both of our situations...and yep, just about everyone in EMS is perverted. I think it comes with the territory.

Now, about what that other aide is doing, that's just stupid and I'm sure somewhat uncomfortable. Blegh, unwanted advances...that's why my Myspace page is now private. Hahaha.

Is Paragod aware of what's going on? If not, make sure he knows. I know the Stud would want to know if I ran into something like that.  

Oh and Princess, I think the better thing to say is that she'a an EMTLife Lady, cause some of them other EMS ladies ain't much to look at...


----------



## Guardian (Sep 16, 2006)

c-spine said:


> This may be a really dumb question - but are there _any_ EMS professionals that aren't perverted? I'm an instructor's aide in the EMT-B class that I just graduated from. It's both Tuesday and Thursday nights with 2 different classes. Tuesday, one of the aides is hounding me to sleep with him. I haven't had any students try it yet. Thursday, one of the first responder students that I know is in that class. He's completely trying to get in my pants.
> 
> Are there any normal people in EMS? ((I know I'm not one of them, I'm just curious))



Depends on your definition of perversion...it's a very subjective topic.  Man (singular) has always wanted women (plural).  Since when is this perverted, it's biology.  What's wrong is that they hound you.  This is harassment plain and simple.  They shouldn't be allowed to get away with it.  Don't encourage them in any way.  I had a really hot emt instructor aid in my class and I just about went crazy inside but never showed it because I knew I had to be a professional first and foremost.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 17, 2006)

Having worked teenage jobs, in an office, in another office, and yet another, and in several schools, I can tell you that few people are more perverted than those in EMS.

I could go on and on about the "EMS Type" but I wont.  I think you know or have met "the type" <_<

Others may think it, sometimes they verbalize it, but never like EMS.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 17, 2006)

C-Spine I'm with the rest of the gang, That's not perverse, it's harassment and don't you dare stand for it. I'm probably the most preverse person I know, and while the jokes may fly all over the place in EMS half of them either don't know what they're talking about or have never done it. 

And as far as the EMS ladies, I agree it should be EMTLife ladies, Half the women who work for our system look like men, and the really skinny ones of course think they're the hottest thing since sliced bread. You can imagine the reaction when I got there!!...they couldn't contain themselves. But I stood my ground and flashed my wedding ring and we all got along well.


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 18, 2006)

Now, this might just be my area or my friends, but does anyone else have their EMT/medic friends ask them if they're naked just about every time they talk to you? Without fail, I am asked by ever guy EMT/medic I know if I'm naked when I talk to them on the phone... :huh:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 18, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> Now, this might just be my area or my friends, but does anyone else have their EMT/medic friends ask them if they're naked just about every time they talk to you?


 

Not just my EMS friends, but friends in general.  Its like yea, I told you I was on my way to WalMart to go grocery shopping, but I figured I'd strip naked before I went to see if I could get any better deals.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 18, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:


> Not just my EMS friends, but friends in general.  Its like yea, I told you I was on my way to WalMart to go grocery shopping, but I figured I'd strip naked before I went to see if I could get any better deals.


BEST. POST. EVER!

Automatic win for the Princess!


----------



## c-spine (Sep 18, 2006)

I've been told I'm cute, if that makes a difference, Luno. I still don't want to be cornered in a place where everyone tells me I can feel safe, and be asked if I'll consider having sex with a guy that... um... well...no. 

I plan on talking to the Aide on Tuesday, letting him know I'm very uncomfortable with it; he's married, which sort of bothers me... I consider his wife a friend of mine. And I don't want to be killed by her. He doesn't understand that I'm not (very) interested in him. If he was 20 years younger and single, I'd consider it. 



> Originally Posted by EMTPrincess
> Not just my EMS friends, but friends in general. Its like yea, I told you I was on my way to WalMart to go grocery shopping, but I figured I'd strip naked before I went to see if I could get any better deals.





> BEST. POST. EVER!
> 
> Automatic win for the Princess!



I second that motion!


Tcert - Yeah, I've told Paragod about it. He knows, and I've told him I'm uncomfortable with it. I'm going to absolutely cling to his sexy *** on Tuesday to hopefully get Dan to back off... hopefully it won't give it away though... -.-


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 18, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> Now, this might just be my area or my friends, but does anyone else have their EMT/medic friends ask them if they're naked just about every time they talk to you? Without fail, I am asked by ever guy EMT/medic I know if I'm naked when I talk to them on the phone... :huh:



Sigh. No. Sadly, nobody ever asks me if I'm naked. Which is sad because I usually am. 

*sighs* No love in the world.


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 18, 2006)

c-spine said:


> I'm going to absolutely cling to his sexy *** on Tuesday to hopefully get Dan to back off... hopefully it won't give it away though... -.-



I dunno, girl. That sounds about as easy as the Stud trying to grab my *** on scene without giving anything away.


----------



## besublime1119 (Sep 18, 2006)

Might as well get used to it. ems is a F**k fest. Don't date more than one person in ems or you will be just like 99% of us. I met my finace in emt school and im amazed at all the people that f*** anyone ems of the oppisit sex. ever hear of e-harmony try emt-harmony!


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 18, 2006)

besublime1119 said:


> ever hear of e-harmony try emt-harmony!



Hey, that's a great idea! Sinde dateahero.com has left EMS off, and e-harmony said it was unable to match me up with ANYONE... heh


----------



## Jon (Sep 19, 2006)

besublime1119 said:


> Might as well get used to it. ems is a F**k fest. Don't date more than one person in ems or you will be just like 99% of us. I met my finace in emt school and im amazed at all the people that f*** anyone ems of the oppisit sex.


Too true. I've seen "squad sluts" etc... In truth, I've met some folks who SUCK as EMT's... it seems as if they've advanced through EMS with, umm, some non-medical skills.



> ever hear of e-harmony try emt-harmony!


Sounds great. Sign me up!


----------



## CodeSurfer (Sep 19, 2006)

Jon said:


> Too true. I've seen "squad sluts" etc...



It is exactly this double standard that us women have to put up with.  If one of the guys taps every female on the department he's the man and gets mad props... if a girl sleep with more than one guy, then she's the squad slut.  

I am so glad that I have a boyfriend and he is at the same department so I don't even have to deal with most of this.  Even with my man just in the next bay over, I have to constantly fend off the guys like pitbulls on a rump roast.


----------



## c-spine (Sep 21, 2006)

yeah... Dan's a student, not an instructor, Liese, so that makes it easier. Paragod and I hung together anyway - we were both on my car doing ked extrication *without* cutting the car apart... lmao


----------



## Sineath02 (Sep 22, 2006)

*hahaha*

Im the hottest guy at our office..and that is a fact


----------



## c-spine (Sep 22, 2006)

you must be a paragod?     just kidding....

I'm just dead sexy. And unwanted sexual advancements are...well...unwanted! lol


----------



## Jon (Sep 22, 2006)

c-spine said:


> you must be a paragod?     just kidding....
> 
> I'm just dead sexy. And unwanted sexual advancements are...well...unwanted! lol


Anyone into a long-distance relationship ??


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorry dude, already in one!  

Actually, come to think of it, all of my boyfriends/friends-with-benefits have been EMTs or medics...I think it's cause I love guys in uniform...maybe that's why people on TCERT named me the Uniformed Emergency Services Personnel W***e... :blush:


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 22, 2006)

c-spine said:


> you must be a paragod?     just kidding....
> 
> I'm just dead sexy. And unwanted sexual advancements are...well...unwanted! lol



"If he's cute, it's flirting. If he's not cute, it's sexual harrassment"

bah-dum..ching!

*I* am the cutest guy in our office. I'll just ignore the fact that we really don't HAVE an office. :-D


----------



## Jon (Sep 24, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> Sorry dude, already in one!
> 
> Actually, come to think of it, all of my boyfriends/friends-with-benefits have been EMTs or medics...I think it's cause I love guys in uniform...maybe that's why people on TCERT named me the Uniformed Emergency Services Personnel W***e... :blush:


Nice. Real Nice.

Even better that you brag about it


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 24, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmmm, not so much bragging as thinking out loud...then shaking my head at myself because, as much as I'd rather not admit it, they're right... :blink:


----------



## Celtictigeress (Sep 24, 2006)

I actually had a guy when me and the boys went out for lunch he says "your an EMT right" I was lik "Yeah" h stated "you handle emergencies right?" I nodded then he states "Well I have an emergency you took my breath away and I need mouth to mouth..cant breath" I proceeded to send one of the boys to the ambulance...was going to intubate the guy if he couldnt "Breathe"

Im perverse to an extent it takes the stress off BUT Im selective who I joke with and when I keep it professional as possible..as for EMS getting around. IM happily taken and dont the guys know not to push my limits, if my teacher however tried to sleep with me...there would be serious issues there....


----------



## c-spine (Sep 28, 2006)

lol Tcert. I've been called the "w" word, the "s" word, and I've been called a lesbian by many people. Hmm... let's see... I've got a guy..most of my friends are guys..I've got 1 close girl friend.. yup. I must be a lesbian. -.-;

"If he's cute, it's flirting. If he's not cute, it's sexual harrassment"  <---- LMAO!!!


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 29, 2006)

ResTech said:


> Short and simple.. very few that arent.. The main reason I wont date anyone involved in the emergency services.. they all get around..



That's an inappropriate generalization. I will admit that I make comments, but I DO NOT "get around" and many of the people that I run with would also be offended by that remark.

As for the perverse thing, i think that we all have to be warped in the brain to be in this field, and have to find humor in the most twisted and disgusting things in order to survive... a little thing that i like to call "stress management"


----------



## Celtictigeress (Sep 29, 2006)

Jon said:


> Too true. I've seen "squad sluts" etc... In truth, I've met some folks who SUCK as EMT's... it seems as if they've advanced through EMS with, umm, some non-medical skills.
> 
> 
> Sounds great. Sign me up!



Jon theres a girl I work with...shes the Boss favorite... I walked in one day she was doing favors bfore I could catch Myself I was like...":censored::censored::censored::censored: Next thing I know Im going to walk in and your heels will be poking out from underneath his desk" Married or Not Im 99.99percent sure shes sucking or F**king to keep her job because she cant even lift a f**king stretcher


----------



## wolfwyndd (Sep 29, 2006)

Celtictigeress said:


> Married or Not Im 99.99percent sure shes sucking or F**king to keep her job because she cant even lift a f**king stretcher


People like that really p***es me off.  I know that I am not the best EMT-B in the world, I make mistakes, I'm human.  But there is this one woman in the department whose been on the squad for about 10 years.  I think I have done more calls in my 2 1/2 years then she's done in her 10 years.  Of course, it helps that her husband is the Asst. Chief.  I've had the (unfortunate) oppurtunity to run with her once or twice and in the once or twice that I've run with her I almost threw her off the ambulance.  The only reason why I didn't at least say something to her is because her husband, the asst. chief, showed up on both of the calls I've been on with her and 'taken over' from her.  The asst. chief is a good EMT, his wife isn't.  It's not just me that thinks that either.  I've had side bar conversations with just about every member of our squad and it's pretty much hands down that we all think she's incompitent.


----------



## Jon (Sep 29, 2006)

PArescueEMT said:


> That's an inappropriate generalization. I will admit that I make comments, but I DO NOT "get around" and many of the people that I run with would also be offended by that remark.
> 
> As for the perverse thing, i think that we all have to be warped in the brain to be in this field, and have to find humor in the most twisted and disgusting things in order to survive... a little thing that i like to call "stress management"


I don't "get around" either... We aren't all bad...


----------



## Guardian (Sep 29, 2006)

Jon said:


> I don't "get around" either... We aren't all bad...



Oh please, do you really expect us to believe that...you dog you.


----------

